# What rings for H&R Ultra Slug Hunter?



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

Just picked up a USH Deluxe 20g, need some rings for a 1" scope, thinking of Warne rings but not sure if they have enough clearance for the hammer. What are you guys using?


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

Those rings suck butter milk. Leupold.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Depends on the scope. Rings height? Just high enough to clear everything. Warne would work fine for that gun.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

When I worked at Gander Mountain, our gunsmith told me that H&R Ultras must use _high_ rings so that the scope clears the hammer.

Seems to me like H&R needs to put a lower-profile hammer on the thing.


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

i have used millett rings on all H&R that i set up you will need the tall mounts good set up good luck


----------

